# R&AW Backed CPEC Event Flops in Paris.



## Kompromat

PARIS, France | 4 Feb 2019 - R&AW backed Baloch Voice Association (BVA) led by Mr Munir Mengal conducted an anti-CPEC conference titled "China’s Belt and Road Initiative and it’s core unit CPEC” at Edouard VII, Conference Centre Paris, France. However, to the utter dismay of the organizers, the "conference" flopped as only a few people closely linked to BVA showed up. Taha the mercenary, who is currently claiming "Refugee Status" in France along with his wife termed it an ISI conspiracy. 

Enjoy pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Baby Leone

hahha even a dozen who attended were sleeping and seems not interested in BS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IbnAbdullah

Salaam

So basically RAW organised an anti-Pakistan conference, which was a flop. However, the few people who did attend it were mostly ISI sponsored stooges/disruptors who got the numbers into double digits?

Seems like RAW and the lot should be thankful to the ISI. 



...

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Sine Nomine

A moment of silence for baloch of Haryana,UP,Bengaluru and Bombay.

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## atya

Out of interest, what projects are proposed for Balochistan and KPK??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

$18b for Balochistan.



atya said:


> Out of interest, what projects are proposed for Balochistan and KPK??

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bengal71

Looks like the Indians are stepping up the game. Pakistan will do good if they tread wisely.


----------



## hussain0216

Bengal71 said:


> Looks like the Indians are stepping up the game. Pakistan will do good if they tread wisely.



http://www.bbcnewshub.com/top-10-most-powerful-intelligence-agencies-in-the-world-2018/

We have the ISI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Horus said:


> $18b for Balochistan.


they can only send 18 Hindutva trained terrorists per week nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal71

hussain0216 said:


> http://www.bbcnewshub.com/top-10-most-powerful-intelligence-agencies-in-the-world-2018/
> 
> We have the ISI



ISI won't be enough if the Baloch people in large numbers go against the state.


----------



## I S I

hussain0216 said:


> http://www.bbcnewshub.com/top-10-most-powerful-intelligence-agencies-in-the-world-2018/
> 
> We have the ISI


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Canuck786

atya said:


> Out of interest, what projects are proposed for Balochistan and KPK??


This is one of the main aspect. A brand new smart city - Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

you see these mofo keep doing it again and again isnt it time for maybe isi to organise something like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

india has dark future they have no respect and influence outside their country they will end soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

lol


----------



## saiyan0321

Horus said:


> PARIS, France | 4 Feb 2019 - R&AW backed Baloch Voice Association (BVA) led by Mr Munir Mengal conducted an anti-CPEC conference titled "China’s Belt and Road Initiative and it’s core unit CPEC” at Edouard VII, Conference Centre Paris, France. However, to the utter dismay of the organizers, the "conference" flopped as only a few people closely linked to BVA showed up. Taha the mercenary, who is currently claiming "Refugee Status" in France along with his wife termed it an ISI conspiracy.
> 
> Enjoy pictures.
> 
> View attachment 537275
> View attachment 537276
> View attachment 537277
> View attachment 537278
> View attachment 537279
> View attachment 537280
> View attachment 537281



So its an ISI conspiracy that people didn't attend your useless event which bored even the current 10 attendants.. ISI is so amazing that not only can it stop people from attending events thousands of miles away but also threaten taha siddique in his exile... This guy has lost his mind and sees pak army everywhere.. All he does is obsessively write against Pakistan army repeatedly and at this point its becoming an obsession..... Trying to desperately elevate his career.. 

Man its shocking how many people sell themselves in our country.. 

As for the event itself.. Like the balochistan protests its attendants showcase how useless it was. Barely ten people and none of them in any position to make a difference or forward their agenda.. At this point banda sharam he kar laita hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

the presentation show they want more cpec investment in balochistan.


----------



## Talha Asif




----------



## Jackdaws

Lol. Anything to do with Balochistan in any part of the world is somehow linked to India.


----------



## I S I

Jackdaws said:


> Lol. Anything to do with Balochistan in any part of the world is somehow linked to India.


Same with IOK


----------



## Jackdaws

I S I said:


> Same with IOK


Never heard of it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

Jackdaws said:


> Lol. Anything to do with Balochistan in any part of the world is somehow linked to India.


lol because indians are the only farig people in the world who are more interested (read obsessed) in Pakistan then their own country.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Horus said:


> PARIS, France | 4 Feb 2019 - R&AW backed Baloch Voice Association (BVA) led by Mr Munir Mengal conducted an anti-CPEC conference titled "China’s Belt and Road Initiative and it’s core unit CPEC” at Edouard VII, Conference Centre Paris, France. However, to the utter dismay of the organizers, the "conference" flopped as only a few people closely linked to BVA showed up. Taha the mercenary, who is currently claiming "Refugee Status" in France along with his wife termed it an ISI conspiracy.
> 
> Enjoy pictures.
> 
> View attachment 537275
> View attachment 537276
> View attachment 537277
> View attachment 537278
> View attachment 537279
> View attachment 537280
> View attachment 537281


Huge audience.


----------



## Areesh

Bengal71 said:


> Looks like the Indians are stepping up the game. Pakistan will do good if they tread wisely.



Pakistan has up the ante too

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/aslam-achu-assassinated.593417/


----------



## hussain0216

Bengal71 said:


> ISI won't be enough if the Baloch people in large numbers go against the state.



They are not as ghaddar as bengalis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 313ghazi

atya said:


> Out of interest, what projects are proposed for Balochistan and KPK??



cpec.gov.pk/

click on cpec projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Areesh said:


> Pakistan has up the ante too
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/aslam-achu-assassinated.593417/



These conferences are a waste of money. Absolutely useless as they fail to reach the people that can make a difference nor do they speak to the Pakistani society at large to further their agenda.. 

The only online article on this I was able to find was by business standard or ANI both of whom have made it their announced mission to print anything remotely related to Pakistan or its dismemberment... 

Most of the attendees or speakers were people who have a history of making maps dismembering Pakistan or writing article about how its dismemberment will solve all the global issues from food shortage to terrorism in Germany. 

These people are by in actuality losers since they all they can do to show their bosses that they are doing is something is hold these conferences.. I distinctly and am again reminded of an article which cited RAW sources about how these lavish baloch separatists waste the money provided for insurgency on personal wealth and desires... 

All of these munir mengals and naela qadris and bugtis will come running singing our national anthem if we offer them patronage and sardari in Baluchistan again... This is how cheap they are.... They will pass away in their exile begging their handlers for more money to pay for their lifestyles...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Horus said:


> Enjoy pictures.



Iranian brothers should get a look at this map, look what India is doing in France. @zectech @Tokhme khar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maithil

CPEC is best thing to happen in Pakistan after Bhutto for India. Wonder why would they book such a sparsely attended event. I am sure there are enough Indians in Paris to fill the room.


----------



## Arsalan 345

very funny lol.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Thread cleaned up. We apologize for any delays in getting the ignorant and hateful comments deleted.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xyxmt

Baby Leone said:


> hahha even a dozen who attended were sleeping and seems not interested in BS



looks like those few in the audience are ISI stooges


----------



## MultaniGuy

Horus said:


> PARIS, France | 4 Feb 2019 - R&AW backed Baloch Voice Association (BVA) led by Mr Munir Mengal conducted an anti-CPEC conference titled "China’s Belt and Road Initiative and it’s core unit CPEC” at Edouard VII, Conference Centre Paris, France. However, to the utter dismay of the organizers, the "conference" flopped as only a few people closely linked to BVA showed up. Taha the mercenary, who is currently claiming "Refugee Status" in France along with his wife termed it an ISI conspiracy.
> 
> Enjoy pictures.
> 
> View attachment 537275
> View attachment 537276
> View attachment 537277
> View attachment 537278
> View attachment 537279
> View attachment 537280
> View attachment 537281


Funny part is that, it is the Balochis who will benefit from CPEC the most, since it is happening in their province.



Horus said:


> PARIS, France | 4 Feb 2019 - R&AW backed Baloch Voice Association (BVA) led by Mr Munir Mengal conducted an anti-CPEC conference titled "China’s Belt and Road Initiative and it’s core unit CPEC” at Edouard VII, Conference Centre Paris, France. However, to the utter dismay of the organizers, the "conference" flopped as only a few people closely linked to BVA showed up. Taha the mercenary, who is currently claiming "Refugee Status" in France along with his wife termed it an ISI conspiracy.
> 
> Enjoy pictures.
> 
> View attachment 537275
> View attachment 537276
> View attachment 537277
> View attachment 537278
> View attachment 537279
> View attachment 537280
> View attachment 537281


Haha, I am laughing of how the Balochis mention Iranian Baluchistan. Iran will never give up its share of Balochistan, not now, not ever.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Yaseen1 said:


> india has dark future they have no respect and influence outside their country they will end soon


BD is an exception though...

They fully own BD...


----------



## YeBeWarned

you are all lying, Millions of persecuted Baloch's were outside the hall ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Bengal71 said:


> ISI won't be enough if the Baloch people in large numbers go against the state.




If Wishes Were Horses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Bengal71 said:


> ISI won't be enough if the Baloch people in large numbers go against the state.


LIKE MUKTI BAHNI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

it is not thier fault, they are pukkay and will do anything, we have many these pukkay with a million in bank abroad. .


----------

